# Estra-4,9,11-triene-3,17-dione   : trenabol/trenavar/oral tren



## sendit08 (Mar 14, 2013)

I would like to hear from people who have experience with this substance.
How would you compare it to injectable tren mg to mg?
I would like to hear from users who have taken high doses and low doses of the oral tren and also tren acetate.
All other input is welcome


----------



## pasamoto (Mar 15, 2013)

i feel that 105mg ED of tren(ph) is equal to roughly 25-35mg of tren ace.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 15, 2013)

You would need at least that much, 60mg really didn't do much when I tried it last year.  It's a poor conversion rate with that PH.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 15, 2013)

Any feedback on the Blackstone trenabol yet?  

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Any feedback on the Blackstone trenabol yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



I am at 3 weeks, 4 caps ED, I have never used injectable Tren, but I can say I have never had the same effects from any other PH or steroid that I am getting from Trebabol.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 15, 2013)

Good to hear. Going to give this a try as i dont like tren cough. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2013)

honestly I can say that I have not experienced any side effects at 4 caps ED.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 15, 2013)

Prince said:


> honestly I can say that I have not experienced any side effects at 4 caps ED.



can you describe the effects? if you feel comfortable doing so...
maybe compare it to something popular that you have experience with so we can get a feel for the substance.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2013)

It reminds me of M1T without the side effects.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 15, 2013)

Prince said:


> It reminds me of M1T without the side effects.



wow that is some good news. 
I already bought eight bottles lol.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Apr 26, 2014)

Prince said:


> I am at 3 weeks, 4 caps ED, I have never used injectable Tren, but I can say I have never had the same effects from any other PH or steroid that I am getting from Trebabol.



I hate to bring back an old thread but found this doing research. I was just wondering what others may be running for support on 4-5 caps of the Super Trenabol? I know Caber or Prami should be used with inj tren. Havent tried it yet but will some day. Should Caber or Prami be used with this oral? Or will an OTC such as P5P, Bromo, Vitex etc be good on 80-100mg per day? I plan on using test-P for a base and possibly throwing in DMZ with this on a cut with T3. On TRT and many prev cycles under the belt just but have not thrown in a progestin yet. Just wondering what you all have used with the Super Trenabol?


----------

